# Puzzle



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a 30 second fragment from a piece of one romantic composer. Could you help me detecting who that is?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

If you post it as an attachment, we might be able to help you better. Please post a query like this in this forum area only ... thanks


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

*The file*

Here is a MPG File with the music. 
Who is the composer?
What is the title ?

[Edit: attached file was removed at request of member]


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

why, it's Hugo Wolf's "Italienische Serenade in G" or "Italian Serenade".


----------

